
The Libra reserve, discussion of background documents - Symmetry
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/06/the-libra-reserve-discussion-of-background-documents.html
======
Symmetry
A reply on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/ccatalini/status/1141089260486811649](https://twitter.com/ccatalini/status/1141089260486811649)

